# Phrag. Karen Sue



## grubea (Jun 17, 2019)

This plant was bred by Chuck Acker. It is Red Rocket 'Waunakee' 4N x kovachii #2. It's a first bloom seedling.


----------



## eaborne (Jun 17, 2019)

Gotta love the size!


----------



## abax (Jun 17, 2019)

Gotta love the size and the lovely color.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 23, 2019)

Nice colour and size!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2019)

Yay besseae hybrids! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tosca (Jun 25, 2019)

great.


----------

